# Is this cold enough to freeze fruit?



## arcticsid (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy Grape Skins my fellow winemakers!! This was two days ago. Just had to show you.
troy


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 7, 2009)

And I think it's cold at +32 
Can not imagine that temperature


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow... now I feel like a wimp for wearing a jacket this morning because it was "cold" at 45 degrees.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 7, 2009)

If that's cold what the hell is warm?


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Omerta said:


> If that's cold what the hell is warm?



ZERO and above

I can't begin to imagine how they can get internal combustion engines to run in that temp. The best anti-freeze I can get here is good to -32
My trucks don't want to start in the low 20's


----------



## Luc (Jan 7, 2009)

Last night we had locally -23 celsius and that is
- 9.4 Fahrenheit.
Some people's car-batteries were frozen..........

Now it up to 5 Celsius (41F) again.......

No more ice-skating anymore for a few days....

Luc


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 7, 2009)

does that say -62?


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 7, 2009)

wingnutooa said:


> does that say -62?




YEP It Is !!!! -62 f.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 7, 2009)

Been colder than hell for going on 2 weeks, our highs in the day have been-35F. It's getting old, fast. Theyre telling us ny Sunday we should "warm" up to -20F, we'll be singing in the streets. You think thats hard on vehichles? Try using an outhouse!!!LOL


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 7, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Been colder than hell for going on 2 weeks, our highs in the day have been-35F. It's getting old, fast. Theyre telling us ny Sunday we should "warm" up to -20F, we'll be singing in the streets. You think thats hard on vehichles? Try using an outhouse!!!LOL



Just one question for you Sid

What Yeast Do You Use In This Temperature?? 

Damn That's COLD


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 7, 2009)

jbullard1 said:


> Just one question for you Sid
> 
> What Yeast Do You Use In This Temperature??



there's an article on it here 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6090126?dopt=abstract


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 7, 2009)

We like to think that we make up for it in the summer, they really are pretty nice, remember, it doesn't get dark here in the summer, still a helluva price to pay all winter, they can indeed be brutal. This is my 30th winter here, but I still wonder to myself, "what the hell is a pollack from Wisconsin doing up here?"LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2009)

What the heck are you fermenting, ICE WINE?


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 7, 2009)

Crying and complaining about the cold all winter="Ice Wining", so you may not be to far off Wade!LOL


----------



## Luc (Jan 8, 2009)

Getting old 

I thought it said -02

Man that IS cold

Luc


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't worry... global warming is coming to rescue you.


----------



## gregmeetsworld (Jan 16, 2009)

Negative 4 here this morning and i was cold, i cant even think about that!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 17, 2009)

Believe it or not today was 42 above, wont last long, going back to -20F this weekend. No sweat, we will still be singing in the streets.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 14, 2009)

ok sign is wrong, I did live in Fairbank when I was a kid and my Dad was stationed there in Air Force and there is no bare skin exposed at -62.there is no bare skin at -10 and you are dumb at 0 to go uncovered


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2009)

And I guess the below picture is in the "summer"??


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike, I have been here for 30 years, and I quarantee you life doesn't end when it gets super cold. Bare skin shouldn't be exposed at these temperatures. But we are not dancing naked in the streets at these temps!!!

I quarantee you those cops were only out there long enough to take that picture.

A few seconds with exposed skin won't leave you with a frostbitten skin. After -40F, I never leave the house unless I have enough gear on to be able to go to sleep in the snow and wake up with all my skin intact!

How do you think the kids feel waiting at the bus stop? In all the years I have lived here, I only remeber schools being closed once, and that was because of a freak rain/ice storm we had in January, even the cabs stopped running. We ahve 4WD drive school buses here with automatic chains. Our kids go to school here, no matter what. Poor lil sheets! You should see some of the cool and unique school bus stops/shelters people erect for their kids.

Severe cold only means severe, no different then severe heat such as they experience in Arizona.

I hate the cold, but I respect it. I could tell you bad stories about people who didn't and paid a SEVERE price. Dress for it,and respect it.

Some of the cleanest most pristine air imaginable is that you inhale when it gets past -40F.

Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

Had -14F at 3am last night. i know that because I had to get up, get all my gear on, go down the trail to the "little building", and take care of my business, and I seen the thermometer.

Sometimes you just "gotta do what you gotta do", doesn't mean you have to like it but you have to do it anyway.

I believe it was Ghandi who said, "it may seem that whatever you do may seem insignificant, but what you do, is quite significant, indeed!"


----------



## St Allie (Nov 14, 2009)

I grew up in Adelaide Troy.. if the temp hit 40C we were all sent home from school for the day.. Schools didn't have air conditioning and most homes do..

It saves on ambulance call outs for heat stroke in students inside the classroom.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

G, I'll bet I could find a whole slew of kids from Fairbanks that would be interested in the "foreign exchange" policy come around January or February!! LOL


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Troy, I was one of those kids waiting for the school bus in 3rd grade I lived there. I dont have to guess how they feel, I still remember. O ya and it was 30 here today when I did the naked snow dance. Sons wife did it first time this year. Funny stuff, naked snow angles always get the people walking by attention when they see them


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

*taking Orders for Cold Stabalization*

here we go...
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=99701

guess we got to start somewhere, here we go.

not really sure if I am ready for -30F, but I will HAVE to deal with it.

I have heat the internet, a phone, food, and a TV. 

I even have a ride out of here in an airplane or a truck.

I get what I need. But what do you do with three cats who line up and look out the window and cry because its cold?

I'm not lying, sad, but too frlippin bad, they are welcome to go outside if they want, but like last night when it was -14F only, you open the door and it takes your breath away. The cats looked at me like I was crazy and never did get past the "looking out the door" phase. When it gets down to like -40F (air condenses) you open the door and it is like this sulfite discussion, it will knock you on your asintgrent.

So.."talk of your cold, through the parkas fold, it stung like a driven nail.." -Robert Service


----------



## Leanne (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to say that I'm a misplaced eskimo, I think. I tend to hide when the weather heats up. I much prefer cold to hot.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess i have to admit to the naked snow angels. Wait!! Is it to late to not admit it? LOL Mike. Somewhere around here I have a photo of myself butt-ash naked, on my head at -40F. Don't have any good reason why, but I could prove it if I needed to. lol

oh geez, we haven't even roasted the turkey yet!!!lol
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

Leanne, I will keep you cold honey, as long as you agree to work on your own car at -30F.
LOL


----------



## Leanne (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol Troy. You're on!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 15, 2009)

here you gK it isn't -40 but it was cold


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike, only one came through was there suppose to be more? Wanna see em!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 15, 2009)

the rest arent acceptable


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike, I almost had, an almost first ex wife, she kinda said something like that! Got so frustrated I became a wino.

Troy


----------



## joseph (Nov 15, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Been colder than hell for going on 2 weeks, our highs in the day have been-35F. It's getting old, fast. Theyre telling us ny Sunday we should "warm" up to -20F, we'll be singing in the streets. You think thats hard on vehichles? Try using an outhouse!!!LOL



well you cant do any gold mining at that temp.
Joseph


----------



## joseph (Nov 15, 2009)

jbullard1 said:


> Just one question for you Sid
> 
> What Yeast Do You Use In This Temperature??
> 
> Damn That's COLD



is that a 50 cal. your shooting.
joseph


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't bet it these old timers mined all year round! Dig a hole, burn afire, dig it out, and go again. Don't know what you're refering to. I usually use the 20 inch DBBL Rossi with 3 1/4 mags for computer repair. I found most TV's will pay attention with the .375 Mag!!!! So far I found that either one won't really fix the problem, but most times I am satisfied with the results.

LOL
Troy


----------



## joseph (Nov 15, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Don't bet it these old timers mined all year round! Dig a hole, burn afire, dig it out, and go again. Don't know what you're refering to. I usually use the 20 inch DBBL Rossi with 3 1/4 mags for computer repair. I found most TV's will pay attention with the .375 Mag!!!! So far I found that either one won't really fix the problem, but most times I am satisfied with the results.
> 
> LOL
> Troy



Sorry troy was looking at another post . as for the 50.
but as for the mining i mined in Nome. forom june utill the weather changed.
but thats anouther story.Joseph


----------



## Leanne (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm. We really ought to start a thread for all these interesting stories. One of you do that please? I'm too boring.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 15, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> here you gK it is -40 but it was cold



:<

give a gal some warning next time Mike!


----------



## joseph (Nov 15, 2009)

Leanne said:


> Hmmm. We really ought to start a thread for all these interesting stories. One of you do that please? I'm too boring.



Thats hard to belive Leanne . for a UK.in they seem fairley golly. most of the time i spent 3 months with my bother and sister inlaws they live there 
just out of London. alot of fox runing around.there

Joseph


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Holy Grape Skins my fellow winemakers!! This was two days ago. Just had to show you.
> troy
> View attachment 56


 
Let's hope global warming gets resolved before you freeze to death!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

hell with me!!! what about my hooch?
lol


----------



## Leanne (Nov 15, 2009)

joseph said:


> Thats hard to belive Leanne . for a UK.in they seem fairley golly. most of the time i spent 3 months with my bother and sister inlaws they live there
> just out of London. alot of fox runing around.there
> 
> Joseph



I am in the overflow area from London and there are indeed a lot of foxes. Strangely, there are enormous amounts of rabbits too though. No idea of balance in this country. Lol.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 15, 2009)

St Allie said:


> :<
> 
> give a gal some warning next time Mike!


ha nothing to see but as real white guy dumb enough to lay in snow and smile. OK "warning this picture will burn out your eyes" you would have looked anyway


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 16, 2009)

Not sure about Euorope, but the Snowshoe Hares here "run" on a 7 yr cycle. When they are at the peak of this cycle, the foxes, lynx, and grouse and ptarmigans are at there peak as well.

Makes we wonder about the old phrase, "galavanting like rabbits" LOL

Troy


----------



## Leanne (Nov 16, 2009)

I think we Brits just generally galavant!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 16, 2009)

Our high today was -16F, tonight we will see -25F, tommorrow, we will most likely see -30F. Go ahead G rub it in, we know it's warm there!!!!!LOL I think you and Betty are our warmest friends on the site. LOL
Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 16, 2009)

60 mile per hour winds, no power and 70 predited for tonight. O ya and a bunch of rain aqnd snow level went to 6000 feet. I think it is flood day tomorrow


----------

